
British scientist 'solves' mystery of Himalayan yetis - aritraghosh007
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24564487
======
api
One one hand you could call this "debunking." On the other hand if it's true
it demonstrates that many of the people who claimed to see Yetis were not
stoned, drunk, hallucinating, making things up, or misidentifying something
completely ordinary. They really did in fact see something that looked very
strange to them.

That's one of my pet peeves with some skeptics. People are not _that_ stupid.
I do believe many people who claim to have seen UFOs, for example. I don't
necessarily think they're aliens or whatever, but I do believe people have
seen very odd things in the sky that defy easy explanation.

~~~
huxley
It is easy to misidentify something ordinary when it is somewhere you don't
expect it:

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/lone-cow-hikes-
blo...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/lone-cow-hikes-blomidon-
provincial-park-for-several-weeks-1.2075296)

For a few weeks, Park officers were getting calls about a black bear in
Blomidon Provincial Park but it turns out that what the people saw was an
escaped cow.

It's not that those people were necessarily stupid (though some might be), but
it doesn't mean they've seen anything peculiar just that they believed they
had.

